# Klipsch vs HSU speakers



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I am considering buying bookshelf speakers. I have read good reviews about both of these speakers. Does anyone have actual experience with both? How do they compare? I understand Klipsch has a number of different models and both Synergy and Reference series. I have listend to Klipsch but not the HSU speakers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Robert and welcome to the Shack!

Doesn't HSU have a free 30 day trial period? You might have a listen to both in your home.

Maybe someone around here has tried both... either way, whatever you purchase, be sure to let us know what you think about them.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

To my eyes the HSU speakers look a lot like the Klipsch SB-1's I used to have. I listened to a pair of Klipsch speakers the other day as part of my hunt for new speaks... I just do not care for them anymore.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Living down the street from the HSU research Company in Anaheim, CA.,, I stopped by there today to check out the place to see how big it was, it was closed for the day as I arrived around 6PM. They close @ 5pm.PST They told me on the phone that if I call beforehand, they would make sure someone is around to show me what these speakers can do.

Someone mentioned they bought the HSU speakers for a "certain type" of music?? I would likem all around speakers to sound good for all types of music, voice for watching news,reg. TV shows etc., and especially for HD Cinematic Movies. BluRay. On some other sites, I heard some mention of speakers "Hissing, etc., Would that be the AVR, or the speakers? SVSound are too expensive for me, about twice the cost of HSU..would I be happy :yay: with HSU? or not? :yikes:

I'm curious how long they have been making the fronts,centers,and surrounds, if they specialize in Subs. If they are good, that would save me time and money on shipping and dealing only with an online business, which could go bad. 

I'm sorry, I'm confused..:huh: There are so many speakers out there and I would like decent sound (better than THiab) without spending gads of cash I don't have.:scared: Thanks


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great opportunity. Definitely let us know if you go listen!


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never listened to the HSU speakers, but I have no trouble recommending Klipsch. I love mine!! They sound good with whatever I play through them. I would like to hear the HSU speakers though. Good luck with your search! :T


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

If HSU does offer a 30-day trial period, my advice is to order a pair and purchase a pair of Klipsch from somewhere like Best Buy (someone who has a good return policy) and compare them in your own home. There is nothing like listening in your room, using your gear under your circumstances. I think that would be the best way to be sure you made the right decision. There's no better decision maker than your ears.

Happy hunting.


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

I honestly think they would sound a lot alike. Both imploy horns, which make them closely comparable. I'm a Klipsch guy, but I personally have never heard the HSU's. I have heard a few of their subs, which sounded great! If their speakers sound as good as their subs, then you may want to give them a try. If they do give the 30 day trial, as previously mentioned, then you've got nothing to lose. Try em out, and if you don't like em, send em back and get the Klipsch. Not sure if you already said or not, but what's your budget here?


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey the "boy of tommy",
Well, From the original notion of getting a HTiab Sony to stepping up to a 'componet " system, I am quite aware of the extra costs of speakers and the receiver. 

Not sure if I want to go the higher end THX certified AVR (706/806/906) because of (1) the higher heat , and (2)a new component piece of furniture that has two front glass doors, a little vent in the back, so I'm thinking between the Time warnerDVR and the AVR, it's going to be a hot area. And (3) given that my small 12' x 9' room doesn't really need alot of power, just above average surround environment. Some have mentioned the Onkyp 7100, which is the 606 AVR. 

So Budget wise, I'm thinking about $350-$450 for the AVR, and another $500.00 for the speakers. I know NOT to expect much for this price, but that's all I can really afford. Thanks


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, you CAN get a lot for that amount. If you don't mind buying second hand. Ebay and Craigslist are great places to find great gear for cheap. Also try Audiogon.com............... if you want to look, there is a "garage sale" thread on the klipsch forum. some great gear there!!! both speakers and receivers


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Nuance said:


> If HSU does offer a 30-day trial period, my advice is to order a pair and purchase a pair of Klipsch from somewhere like Best Buy (someone who has a good return policy) and compare them in your own home. There is nothing like listening in your room, using your gear under your circumstances. I think that would be the best way to be sure you made the right decision. There's no better decision maker than your ears.


Your advice is sound, except for the Best Buy part. Unless your local BB is different from mine, all they carry are the lower end Klipsch lines (Synergy, Icon), not the better Reference line. I don't care for the lower end models... I feel fairly confident the HSU speakers would win those comparisons hands-down, because you're comparing apples and oranges. If you want to see what Klipsch is capable of compared to HSU, you'll want to look at the Reference line. (or better) Otherwise it's like comparing a Lexus to a Nissan, rather than comparing Lexus to Infinity.


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to disagree, unless you mean the higher end reference series. The F2 setup and F3 setup are better than the low end ref's. Just m y opinion though......


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

tommyboy1587 said:


> I have to disagree, unless you mean the higher end reference series. The F2 setup and F3 setup are better than the low end ref's. Just m y opinion though......


I'll grant you the R10's. 

But I have yet to come across the F2 and F3 Synergy speakers at Best Buy. None of the four I've been to in the past two months have them... and BB's in Los Angeles are not small.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the tips. Because of the economy and the fact that both my wife and I are wondering about our jobs, I decided to purchase Infinity P162's. These were only 150/pair including shipping on Ebay. I then purchased another pair from Vann's for 200 w/free shipping. Great speaker for the price. But, when I win the lottery...


----------

